# Age-related macular degeneration (AMD)



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've been diagnosed with Age-related macular degeneration (AMD) details HERE it was caught at an early stage and is mild at present.

I have the "dry type" for which there is no treatment. At 78 I've had to change my life style some what. Gone are the long hours on the computer, I've increased the text size and I'm now "rationed" to two 40 minute sessions a day.

Fortunately our winter trip to Turkey is still on I got the all clear to drive from the eye specialist last night. It has been a very stressful few months as the thought of not being able to drive is unthinkable for me after being on the road for 59 years.

I would be very interested to hear from anybody who has AMD.

Regards

Don


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Don

sorry to hear about that, but good to see that you'll still be out travelling 8)


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Hi Don
> 
> sorry to hear about that, but good to see that you'll still be out travelling 8)


Don puts many of us to shame with his adventurous spirit.

Don - give us some idea of the number of countries visited, nights away and miles travelled in your motorhoming life - I suspect you have it all recorded somehwhere.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know about your situation, Don. But WOW! 8O What a thing to happen. 

For all of my life I've had to manage with good sight in only one eye, and only peripheral sight in the other. It did not stop me from passing my driving test, or being a successful teacher and football referee, or enjoying many hours making and creating in my workshop. But if I lost the sight in that one good eye... I *can *imagine how you now feel.

Do you have the AMD in both eyes? How have you modified your lifestyle?

I'm so pleased that you can continue driving and that your winter trip to Turkey is still on. AuntieSandra and I both wish you well and GOOD LUCK! :wink:

Your link is a good one, by the way. Thanks!


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Don
sorry about that mate. I did read somewhere that you should be shovelling broccoli and other green leaf veg down your neck - something in it that helps.

Paul.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If it is any consolation Don, I have a degree of Macular Degeneration and have had eye tests for a number of years. It has not really changed much in that time. Either that or I am getting better at the tests. :?


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*AMD*

After reading your post I have arranged eye tests for wife and myself.We have not had a test for 10 years but realise now that it could be important. I did the same after reading uncle norms problems and am now receiving treatment.One is obliged to see an Opthalomist here in France before visiting an Optition.I am hoping that the language will not be a hinderance.Best wishes for your trip Don.We oldies must set a good example!.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the replies.

Tony,
I first started driving in Europe as a tourist in 1969 when I drove our duty free car home after a tour of duty with the Royal Air Force in Cyprus. Since then we have visited most countries in Europe. I only started recording the trips about 15 years ago, got no idea about nights away but have kept a log of miles done. I might add them up one day when I have nothing better to do.

Norman,

I have AMD in both eyes and also cataracts which I forgot to mention.

The eye specialist thinks the blurring of the text is down to the cataracts which hopefully will improve when I get them sorted.

I've started watching the TV a bit more also I now listen to Classic FM and radio four.

For reading I use the Kindle which is very useful as I can increase the text size. 

Don


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Don
I have a different condition (Central Serous Retinothopy) which has the same symptoms as AMD.

I can no longer drive and have had to retire from my job as a project manager for a software company. Fortunately Gwen is more than happy to drive our MH and takes me all over France, Spain and Portugal.

Irecommend you contact Action For Blind People - they will have a local branch. They can arrange for all sorts of reading and vision aids and also help you choose some rather nifty software that can cleverly enlarge text on the screen and change colours/contrast so you don;t struggle with for example blue text on light grey background. This software isn't free but there are grants available and AFBP will help with any application forms.have a look at http://www.actionforblindpeople.org.uk/resources/practical-advice/assistive-technology-resources/

They will also advise whether you are eligable for benefits such as Disability Living Allowance. They even filled in the forms for me and guided me into the "right" answers to some of the critical questions.

AFBP is assisting me with an appeal as they think I should be on a higher rate of DLA than I have currently been awarded. They have filled in all the forms and I have been allocated a case manager who will attend the appeal hearing with me. I understand they have a very good success rate in these appeals.

Mike


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks Mike,

I will contact them, they might be able to help with the blurred vision. 

I hope all goes well for you with your claim.

Don


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don

So sorry to hear of your problem, but take a look at this news item from the Western Morning News of 27th May 2008. It refers to a lady I happen to know, and might be of interest. If you are already aware of the procedure to which it refers, my apologies.

Terry

_Pioneering eye surgery that could save the sight of thousands of people has been carried out for the first time in the South West.

Jean Opie , 75, from Redruth, was the first woman in the Westcountry to benefit from the breakthrough procedure.

Surgeons say the GBP 6,700 operation potentially reverses the severe visual loss of dry macular degeneration, a previously untreatable disease.

The ground-breaking operation was carried out at Truro's Duchy Hospital after being developed in Italy.

Mrs Opie said: "Only people who've lost their sight can really understand how frightening it can be, especially when you've been told there's no cure.

"It sounds dramatic, but this new procedure has changed my life. I can drive again, see my friends and take part in the community activities I've always loved." While a cure has been available for the wet form of the condition, dry macular degeneration sufferers have previously been left without any hope of regaining their sight.

The condition is estimated to affect around one in 50 people over the age of 50, equating to more than 4,000 people in Cornwall and 6,000 in Devon.

A spokesman for Duchy hospital said that although many dry macular degeneration sufferers can benefit from the procedure, it is not suitable for all patients.

He added that the GBP 6,700 price tag will vary according to individual circumstances. Mrs Opie , who has been registered as partially sighted, first noticed blurred vision in her right eye in 2004, and following the diagnosis of macular degeneration, the vision in her left eye began to deteriorate.

After searching for information Mrs Opie found that surgeons in Milan had developed a procedure to insert two lenses in the eye using a healthy part of the retina to restore sight.

Mrs Opie was considering flying to Italy for the operation until she heard that Nick Wilson-Holt, consultant ophthalmic surgeon at Duchy Hospital, had already trained in the procedure.

Mr Wilson-Holt said: "The operation creates a telescope in the eye to focus light on unaffected parts of the retina.

"While it has been used successfully on hundreds of patients in Italy, this is the first time it has been performed in the South West and offers hope for many in the region who think they have an incurable disease." The operation, which is not available on the NHS, lasts around 40 minutes and is usually carried out on the eye with the better vision. _


----------



## the-teuchters (Oct 5, 2010)

My Aunt is 83 and was diagnosed 2 years ago with wet in one and dry in the other. She is still driving but only in the local vicinity....this is to do with her confidence rather than anything else as she's been told she can still drive. 

I took her to Turkey (Side) for 9 days at the beginning of the month.......enjoy your trip

All the best


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I am sorry to read about your problem..

My Dad had the condition when he was about 67 and over the next three years lost 95% of his vision in both eyes, He managed to go shopping for my mum and folk looked after him and were very good to him in his difficulties..

The problem became major when I lost my mum, he tried to soldier on by himself, but it was obvious to everybody but him that it couldn't go on, so he came to live with me and Sandra.

My dad didn't realise or would not admit his eyesight was going at the beginning, it was only when he pulled out of the end of his road into a car coming from the right and they collided, that he admitted he had a blind spot in the central vision area, albeit small at that stage of the condition.. But that was the end of his driving and my mum couldn't drive so they heavily relied on Sandra to take them shopping and stuff.

Just be aware of your condition and not be like my dad and try to keep on driving..

I have been checked to see if I have it, I didn't know if the condition was hereditary, luckily I haven't but they did see the start of some very small cataracts which will have to be addressed at some time. :roll: .

I don't know if this of any help to you, it is just what happened to my family.

ray.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Don Im really sorry to read this what a blow when you have had so much fun Driving everywhere.
But the thing is you have done all the travelling and have such great memories.
Diet does appear to be a great thing and everyone should change their diet to healthy but thats not easy when all the things we like is naughty.
Please keep us informed how you get on and good luck and hope it is a slow progression.

Im all for hunting for treatment and terry seems to have found one.
The trial Im on comes from Italy they seem to be really good on finding new treatment.
Trials for every ailment can be found on http://clinicaltrials.gov/
Search weekly Infact there are trials recruiting so talk to the Hospital 
http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/results?term=AMD


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news. Hope that you can still enjoy your time away in the motorhome.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pard said:


> Hi Don
> 
> So sorry to hear of your problem, but take a look at this news item from the Western Morning News of 27th May 2008. It refers to a lady I happen to know, and might be of interest. If you are already aware of the procedure to which it refers, my apologies.
> 
> ...


Hi Terry,

Thanks for that very useful info. I will certainly keep the details at hand and look into it if my sight deteriorates further.

Don


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Don
You were very helpful, via the forum, to us when we were planning a trip to Cyprus in the motorhome  
.
So sorry to hear that you have AMD. My mother had it, wet in one eye and dry in the other, and she managed, very well, to live independently. She had never driven though.
From memory there is something called Lutein that is supposed to slow the progress of the disease. It is a dietary supplement I believe. When I quizzed the optician about the disease she recommended eating lots of orange coloured things. Carrots, obviously, and apricots, oranges etc.

Best wishes to you and lets hope it is the cataracts that are causing you the problem.


----------

